
White House seeks Silicon Valley help battling coronavirus - notlukesky
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/11/white-house-seeks-silicon-valley-help-battling-coronavirus-125794
======
onyva
Step one: close Drumpf’s twitter account and delete all video clips of him
talking.

